# Apologies in advance to the Irish!



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Paddy goes to the vet with his goldfish. "I think it's got epilepsy" he tells the vet.
Vet takes a look and says "It seems calm enough to me".
Paddy says, "I haven't taken it out of the bowl yet".

Paddy spies a letter lying on his doormat. It says on the envelope "DO NOT BEND ".
Paddy spends the next 2 hours trying to figure out how to pick the bloody thing up.

Paddy shouts frantically into the phone "My wife is pregnant and her
contractions are only two minutes apart!"
"Is this her first child?" asks the Doctor.
"No", shouts Paddy, "this is her husband!"

Paddy was driving home, drunk as a skunk, suddenly he has to swerve to avoid a tree, then another, then another.
A cop car pulls him over as he veers about all over the road.
Paddy tells the cop about all the trees in the road.
Cop says "For gods sake Paddy, that's your air freshener swinging about!"

An old Irish farmer's dog goes missing and he's inconsolable.
His wife says "Why don't you put an advert in the paper?"
He does, but two weeks later the dog is still missing.
"What did you put in the paper?" his wife asks.
"Here boy" he replies.

Paddy's in jail. Guard looks in his cell and sees him hanging by his feet.
"What the hell you doing?" he asks.
"Hanging myself" Paddy replies.
"It should be around your neck" says the Guard.
"I know" says Paddy "but I couldn't breathe".


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Being Irish I consider this 'joke' racist and non PC. Funny though - bring 'em on, we've been laughing at the English for years :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm Welsh so I am not making any comment, except to say that I spluttered my coffee all over the keyboard.


----------



## CARLSKARAOKE (Aug 23, 2010)

i am also welsh and found them good


----------

